# Abstimmung Homoehe



## Ultramarinrot (30. Mai 2013)

Kürzlich hat die Einführung der Homoehe in Frankreich zu massiven Protesten und gewaltsamen Ausschreitungen geführt. Durch die Ausschreitungen in Frankreich wird das Thema auch bei uns wieder aufgewärmt. Grünen Politiker Volker Beck will eine offene Abstimmung über den Bundesratsentwurf zur Homo-Ehe durchsetzen. 

Mich interessiert hier an dieser Stelle was ihr von der Homoehe im Bezug auf Deutschland haltet.



Edit:

Damit jeder die Gelegenheit bekommt seine Meinung zu sagen bevor das hier geclosed wird bitte ich euch Diskussionen und Quotes zu unterlassen (es sei denn es geht um Verständnisfragen).


----------



## NerdFlanders (30. Mai 2013)

*ACHTUNG, SCHWIERIGES THEMA - PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG*

Ich glaube nicht dass die Gesellschaft bereit ist für das Adoptionsrecht - allein schon was die Adoptierten Kinder im Kindergarten/Volksschule mitmachen müssten wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht verantwortbar. Kinder sind erbarmungslos und mobbing/Hänseleien quasi vorprogrammiert. Das ist nicht fair, der Schutz der Kinder sollte ein höheres Gut sein als Gleichberechtigung. Wobei ich ausdrücklich überzeugt bin dass Homosexuelle Paare durchaus bessere Eltern abgeben können als Heterosexuelle Eltern im Einzelfall (über den Durchschnitt kann ich mir keine Urteil erlauben, dafür fehlt mir die Qualifikation).

Was die Bezeichnung angeht: Ich glaube wenn es "Ehe" genannt wird, erzeugt es nur böses Blut bei den Konservativen, ohne etwas faktisch zu verbessern. Das wäre zumindest mittelfristig ein Rückschlag, da es den Weg für Reformen mit echtem Inhalt versperrt.

---

Es ist ganz schön spät, für Rechtschreibfehler und Logiklücken wird nicht gehaftet


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Mai 2013)

dem o.g. stimme ich voll und ganz zu.

Ehe und Gleichberechtigung ja, Adoption von Kindern definitiv nein.

Dafür ist die Gesellschaft noch zu konservativ!


----------



## Atothedrian (30. Mai 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? ich finde das Wort "Homoehe" zum und abwertend.

Kann man sich nicht eine Sekunde mehr Zeit nehmen und im Zweifel sagen "Die Ehe zwsichen gleichgeschlächtlichen Partnern" oder so?
ich hab noch nie jemanden "Hetenehe" sagen hören
!


----------



## Sydes (30. Mai 2013)

2 Liebende Väter/Mütter sind besser als 2 Karrieretypen mit ganztagsrundumdieuhrundabendsmitbeleuchtung Betreuung.

Wichtig ist nur, dass man immer eine Bezugsperson des anderen Geschlechts im Umfeld hat.
Das kann aber auch der Sporttrainer oder der beste Freund einer der Mütter, oder eben die Schwester eine der Väter sein.

Und bevor hier noch nach Kontrollen oÄ gefragt wird für die gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnerschaften:
Jeder darf Fehler machen! Ich sehe jetzt schon wieder die Schlagzeilen, wenn das erste Kind aus ner "Homo-Ehe" jemanden erschlagen oder schlimmeres hat.

Wer im 21. Jahrhundert leben will, sollte sich auch so Verhalten!


Apropos die "Gesellschaft" sei zu konservativ:
Ein Volk, welches derartige Einschaltquoten bei Djungelcamp, Big Brother und Co erreicht, das wird wohl nicht von 2 knutschenden Papas auf nem Elternabend geschockt sein.

Das schlimmste sind die Aussagen wie:
Können die gerne machen, aber dann bitte zu Hause!!
Wir haben hier einige Pärchen in der Umgebung, bei denen es auch ne Zumutung ist. Und da kann man nicht mal nen Grund an den Haaren herbeiziehen,
weil sie zu ihrem Glück sich das "richtige" Geschlecht ausgewählt haben!


----------



## MrL2on (30. Mai 2013)

Persönlich stimme ich der Ehe zwischen gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnern vollkommen zu, sowie der Gleichberechtigung. 

Auf jeden Fall ein interessantes und schwieriges Thema. Eines meiner Dilemmata bezüglich dieses Konflikts ist definitiv auch das Adoptionsrecht. Weltweit gesehen gebe ich meinen Vorrednern recht das die Bevölkerung sehr konservativ eingestellt ist gemessen an diesem Umstand. 
Und jetzt kommt das große ABER, denn es gab schon im Jahr 2000 Studien von Stacey und Biblarz aus den Usa, Fthenakis und Berger aus Deutschland, die ganz klar belegten das Kinder dieser sogenannten "Regenbogenfamilien" keinerlei soziale Nachteile hätten in Hinblick auf Verhaltensstörungen, sexueller Orientierung und Umgang mit Menschen. Im Gegenteil, sie erleben ihre Erziehung (gerade die sexuelle) weitaus reflektierter als ihre Altersgenossen. Und jetzt kommt der für mich interessanteste Punkt, in der Zusammenfassung von international 21 Studien haben laut Stacey und Biblarz bei der Mehrheit der Kinder keine Diskriminierung von Gleichaltrigen stattgefunden. 

Woher kommt das? Ich glaube, dass der Großteil dieser Kinder in einem toleranten Milieu heranwächst wie zum Beispiel Großstädte in denen es deutlich mehr Gruppierungen gibt, die kolant sind. Die Studien sind von 2000, bei der weltweit liberalen und linken Bewegung kann ich mir vorstellen dass wir es noch erleben werden wenn die Kontraposition zu gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehen gesellschaftlich verpöhnt ist. Hoffentlich! Denn dann werden wir auch Akzeptanz gegenüber Adoption haben. 

Allerdings ist es sehr schwierig darüber zu urteilen und zu richten. Wir können auch nicht der armen Familie sagen sie soll sich mal Geld anschaffen damit ihr Kind wegen der Kleidung nicht mehr gemobbt wird in der Schule. Nein, wir bringen unseren Kindern tolerantes Verhalten bei und sagen ihnen das es ein Mensch wie du und ich ist. Warum geht das nicht auch bei Kindern von gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnern? Der erste Schritt muss auf jeden Fall von der Gesellschaft kommen.



Quelle: Regenbogenfamilie


----------



## To_by_b (30. Mai 2013)

meine Meinung:
Also ich bin für absolute Gleichberechtigung mit Adoptionsrecht. Weil wie soll die Gesellschaft dafür bereit sein wenn es immer noch Unterschiede gibt! Klar die ersten Generationen werden es schwer haben aber die nachfolgenden werden sich dran gewöhnen, weil sie damit aufgewachsen sind! Auch in Amerika war die Gleichberechtigung von Dunkelhäutig und Hellhäutig sehr schwierig und ist es teilweise immernoch aber jetzt haben die sogar nen dunkelhäutigen Prasidenten! Und bei uns sich ja auch immer mehr Homosexsuelle Politiker in hohen Positionen. Alles fängt mit dem ersten Schritt an sonst bleibt man stehen und je größer dieser Schritt ist desto schneller kommt man ans Ziel!


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Mai 2013)

im schönen bayern *Homoehe*

 na das geht net


genau solche antworten würde man auf dem land hören 



es geht mich nichts an was andere für sexuelle vorlieben oder gar zu hause praktizieren
deswegen sage ich ja zur *Homoehe (ich liebe frauen) und andere halt männer 
da bleibt mehr für mich übrig 
*


----------



## Quake2008 (30. Mai 2013)

Es sollte nicht ehe heisen. Diese Welt hat eh kaum noch moralische oder ethische Grenzen vondaher. Aber eine Ehe ist eine traditionelle Geschichte zwichen Mann und Frau. 

Das dumme am Menschen ist das er sich als höchstes Wesen sieht, dabei ist er nicht viel mehr ist als jedes andere Lebewesen. Es gibt , behinderte Menschen, Menschen mit Immunschwächen, Geistige 

schwächen etc ein Tier wird direkt getötet wenn es nicht funktioniert. Ein Mensch wird geflegt und solange am Leben gelassen wie nur Möglich, ohne Ihn zu fragen ob er so Leben möchte, immerhin sind wir Menschen die 

jenigen die diese Welt zu Grunde richten und uns selbst. Wir haben wichtigere Themen auf dieser Welt zuklären als die geilchberechtigung zwischen falsch gepolten. Die Natur ist fehlbar der Mensch auch und man sollte 

sich von seinen alten Sichtweisen verabschieden und sowas zulassen ohne auf alten Traditionen rumzureiten.


----------



## exa (30. Mai 2013)

Bin definitiv gegen ein Adoptionsrecht. Da verliert man das Wohl des Kindes aus den Augen...


----------



## Atothedrian (30. Mai 2013)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Es sollte nicht ehe heisen. Diese Welt hat eh kaum noch moralische oder ethische Grenzen vondaher. Aber eine Ehe ist eine traditionelle Geschichte zwichen Mann und Frau.
> 
> Das dumme am Menschen ist das er sich als höchstes Wesen sieht, dabei ist er nicht viel mehr ist als jedes andere Lebewesen. Es gibt , behinderte Menschen, Menschen mit Immunschwächen, Geistige
> 
> ...



Die Absätze sind grauenhaft 

Aber ich versteh dich nicht ganz. Dein letzter Satz sagt du bist dafür. Aber im Text stehen sachen wie : "[...]als die geilchberechtigung zwischen falsch gepolten."

Die Ehe würde ich weniger als Tradition, sonder eher als religiös sehen. Da heutzutage aber die Heirat amtlich nur gilt wenn ich beim Standesamt war hat das für mich nichts mit Religion zu tun, weshalb die "Fesseln" die in der Bibel stehen für mich auch nicht mehr viel mit dem Begriff "Ehe" im eigentlichen Sinne zu tun haben. 
Scheidung hat im Grunde auch nichts bei einer Ehe zu suchen und trozdem wird es akzeptiert und praktiziert. Warum also von dem Begriff abweichen, nur weil es nicht dem Ursprung entspricht. Unsere Ehe hat heutzutage sowieso nicht mehr viel mit der eigentlichen gemeinsam.

Ob man das nun gut oder schlecht findet sei jedem selbst überlassen 

Man kann nur nicht den Begriff mit Füßen treten aber dann als Argument auf einmal als moralisch wertvoll oder was auch immer hochhalten.


----------



## Speed4Fun (30. Mai 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach sind sowohl die Homoehe als auch eine entsprechende Gleichstellung völlig unnötig.

Wer seine Neigung ausleben möchte, kann dies auch so tun.

Die 'klassische' Familie sollte hingegen wieder in den Mittelpunkt der Gesellschaft rücken.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

Das ganze wurde schon mal durchgekaut und letztendlich geschlossen.
Daher glaube ich nicht dass der Thread lange überleben wird.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nsrecht-fuer-homosexuelle-57.html#post2508026
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/264029-diskussion-um-homo-ehe-5.html#post5052939


----------



## Ultramarinrot (30. Mai 2013)

Oops, danke dir Treshold, hatte ich nicht gesehen. Der Thread mit dem Adoptionsrecht ist allerdings schon sehr alt  ^^


Ich fänds super wenn die Leute hier einfach weiter ihre persönliche Meinung kund tun, wenn man was nicht versteht kann man ja nachfragen. 

Wenn man Diskussionen betreffend der Meinung anderer einfach unterlässt kann ja nicht viel schief gehen. 



Weiterhin kannst du natürlich auch deine persönliche Meinung dazu kundtun wenn du schon postest


----------



## Sydes (30. Mai 2013)

@Quake2008
Genau an deiner Ausdrucksweise merkt man, dass eben viele Leute doch noch "traditionell" erzogen worden sind.
z.B. falsch gepolt, zig Vergleiche mit Behinderten, Tieren usw.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, find ich genau das am allerschlimmsten.
Das ist mit dem Machos zu vergleichen, die meinen sich für jede Frau zwecks deren Gleichberechtigung in den Kampf werfen zu müssen, ohne zu merken, dass sie sie damit entmündigen.

Das Problem steckt tief in unserer Gesellschaft.
Solange es noch Menschen gibt, die die Vergasung eben solcher Leute übersehen hatten, wird sich bei uns nichts ändern.
Solange man abends am Essenstisch dem Vater dabei zuhören muss, dass alle Schwuchteln kein Fussball spielen sollten, sondern lieber Tofu fressen, sind die Gesetze noch LANGE nicht liberal genug.
Diese Entwicklung hat schon viel zu lange gedauert, als das wir noch Zeit hätten uns darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen, ob 2 sich liebende Menschen auch zusätzlich noch gesellschaftskonform ein Kind lieben können.


----------



## Thallassa (30. Mai 2013)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wer seine Neigung ausleben möchte, kann dies auch so tun.



Ja, nur wird man vor dem Gesetz als Untermensch behandelt...


----------



## Ultramarinrot (30. Mai 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Ich fänds super wenn die Leute hier einfach weiter ihre persönliche Meinung kund tun, wenn man was nicht versteht kann man ja nachfragen.
> 
> Wenn man Diskussionen betreffend der Meinung anderer einfach unterlässt kann ja nicht viel schief gehen.


 
Selfquote


Der Thread soll so vielen wie möglich die Gelegenheit geben ihre Meinung kund zu tun und nicht als Diskussiosthread dienen. Wenn ihr diskutieren wollt könnt ihr das gerne in einem separatem Diskussionsthread tun. 

Ich verstehe euch, ist manchmal schwer auf so manche Kommentare nicht zu antworten. Fällt mir auch schwer, allerdings soll hier wirklich nur die persönliche Meinung abgegeben werden, sei sie auch noch so... 

Ich hoffe ihr versteht das


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2013)

Sollen die machen was sie wollen nur das Adoptionsrecht sehe ich da kritisch


----------



## Quake2008 (30. Mai 2013)

Meine Meinung ist eher das ich dagegen bin. Grundsätzlich finde ich das aber Ok das es eine Lebensgemeinschaft ist mit gleichen Rechten und Pflichten ohne Adoption. Sehen wirs mal so es laufen Leute rum die sind Komplett tätowiert oder gepierced oder lassen sich durch schönheits ops entstellen darüber wird nicht diskutiert sondern es als Normal abgestempelt und weil gleich Geschlechtliche Ihre zusammengehörigkeit zeigen oder anerkannt haben möchten ist das ein Unding.


----------



## lem0ne (30. Mai 2013)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Es sollte nicht ehe heisen. Diese Welt hat eh kaum noch moralische oder ethische Grenzen vondaher. Aber eine Ehe ist eine traditionelle Geschichte zwichen Mann und Frau.
> 
> Das dumme am Menschen ist das er sich als höchstes Wesen sieht, dabei ist er nicht viel mehr ist als jedes andere Lebewesen. Es gibt , behinderte Menschen, Menschen mit Immunschwächen, Geistige
> 
> ...


 Wiebitte??? Falschgepolten??? findest du diese Ausdrucksweise nicht dezent diskriminierend???


----------



## Ultramarinrot (30. Mai 2013)

lem0ne schrieb:


> Wiebitte??? Falschgepolten??? findest du diese Ausdrucksweise nicht dezent diskriminierend???


 

Für dich nochmal extra:



Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Selfquote
> 
> 
> Der Thread soll so vielen wie möglich die Gelegenheit geben ihre Meinung kund zu tun und nicht als Diskussiosthread dienen. Wenn ihr diskutieren wollt könnt ihr das gerne in einem separatem Diskussionsthread tun.
> ...




Danke


----------



## lem0ne (30. Mai 2013)

Wieso sollten gleichgeschlechtliche paare schlechtere Eltern sein als Mann und Frau???
Wen Interessiert Es Außerdem ob gleichgeschlechtliche Paare Kinder Adoptieren und heiraten???
Solange niemand dazu gezwungen wird ist doch kein Problem vorhanden oder?
Außerdem Trägt doch keiner Einen Schaden davon, und das Kind Freut sich wenn es nicht als weise Aufwachsen muss!!!


----------



## lem0ne (30. Mai 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Für dich nochmal extra:
> 
> [QUOTE/]
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ok werde dass jetzt Unterlassen aber Ich hoffe Inständig das man versteht wieso ich hier geantwortet habe


----------



## Marcusi (30. Mai 2013)

...  Entschärft... 
Mir ist egal was die Leute machen,  JEDEN DAS SEINE, ich halte von einer Ehe prinzipiell rein gar nichts .  Ich glaube aber auch nicht an irgendwelche Götter oder Geister :banghead: 

FREIE LIEBE FÜR ALLE.  :thumbup:


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Mai 2013)

*[X]*: Die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe soll nicht eingeführt werden, und auch die eingetragene Lebenspartnerschaft soll nicht gleichgestellt werden. (nicht das gleiche Steuer/Erbschafts Recht etc.)


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Juni 2013)

In bin für die "Homo-Ehe" ohne Einschränkungen. Solange das Wohl der Kinder nicht gefährdet ist, spricht auch nichts gegen das Adoptionsrecht. Und das ist dann am Ende immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung, die auch bei Hetero-Paaren negativ ausfallen kann.


----------



## Placebo (1. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube schon, dass einige Kinder mit dem Adoptionsrecht Probleme gekommen könnten. Aber wenn niemand anfängt, wird sich auch nie etwas ändern.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Juni 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass einige Kinder mit dem Adoptionsrecht Probleme gekommen könnten. Aber wenn niemand anfängt, wird sich auch nie etwas ändern.


 
Wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## Low (1. Juni 2013)

Naja, bspw. Mobbing in der Schule am Anfang...bei der nächsten Generation ist es dann normal und keinen interessiert es


----------



## Placebo (1. Juni 2013)

Ja, so wars gemeint. Merk erst jetzt, dass man es auch missinterpretieren kann.
Wenn es keine komplette Gleichstellung gibt, wird es auch immer wieder Probleme damit geben. Und lieber zwei Eltern vom gleichen Geschlecht, als gar keine Eltern. Ist ja nicht so, als ob es nur in diesem Fall Mobbing geben würde.


----------



## Anticrist (1. Juni 2013)

Einige scheinen hier irgendwie garkeine Ahnung zu haben was mit "Adoptionsrecht" eigentlich gemeint ist.. Homosexuelle dürfen wie alle anderen auch Kinder adoptieren.. auch bei uns
Die Ungleichbehandlung betrifft sog. Patchwork Familien 
Frau 1 bringt adoptiertes Kind in die Partnerschaft, dann darf der homosexuelle Partner das Kind nicht adoptieren - Gesetzeslücke 

Eine Gleichstellung hier, dient alleine dem Kindeswohl, da es eine höhere rechtliche Absicherung hat - bisher ist ein Kind im Todesfalls des Elternteils Vollwaise, selbst wenn die lesbische Mutter/schwuler Vater verheiratet ist
Das ist eine Ungleichbehandlung gegenüber heterosexuellen Paaren, vor allem zum Nachteil des Kindes.

Um mehr geht es dabei garnicht. Adoptieren dürfen homosexuelle bei uns (glücklicherweise) schon lange

PS: Steuerliche Gleichstellung jederzeit... ist überfällig...
Aber eine Umstellung des Ehegattensplittings auf ein "Kindersplitting" wäre angesichts der demografischen Entwicklung wünschenswerter


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Juni 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Naja, bspw. Mobbing in der Schule am Anfang...bei der nächsten Generation ist es dann normal und keinen interessiert es


 
Klar, das ist ein Aspekt, der auftreten könnte. Allerdings ist das ja nicht die Schuld der Homosexuellen, sondern die der unreifen Gesellschaft, die Homosexualität bei weitem noch nicht akzeptiert. Und da spreche Ich nicht nur von religiösen Fanatikern, sondern auch von den ganz normalen Prolls. 

Wenn sich z.B ein Fußballer als Schwul outen würde, dann würde sich die Mehrheit der Zuschauer und Fans wohl ganz normal verhalten, aber die paar Spinner die das nicht akzeptieren können, würden dem Spieler wohl das Leben zur Hölle machen. 

Und so wird es auch in der Schule sein. Es wird immer ein paar Spinner geben, die ihre Intoleranz ausleben wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Damit jeder die Gelegenheit bekommt seine Meinung zu sagen bevor das hier geclosed wird bitte ich euch Diskussionen und Quotes zu unterlassen (es sei denn es geht um Verständnisfragen).


 
Das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum und keine gebt-euren-Senf-dazu-und-verschwindet-wieder-Plattform 
(genaugenommen wird letzteres sogar als Spam eingestuft)




NerdFlanders schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG, SCHWIERIGES THEMA - PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG*
> 
> Ich glaube nicht dass die Gesellschaft bereit ist für das Adoptionsrecht



Die Gesellschaft sicherlich nicht - wie bereits festgestellt wurde
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...t/70877-adoptionsrecht-fuer-homosexuelle.html


Aber zum Glück sind es die Gesetze und um Kinder würde ich mir da auch keine Sorgen machen. Kleine Kinder können gemein sein, aber dazu müssen sie erstmal wissen, was ein potentieller Anlass ist. Und passenderweise gehen stocksteife alles-andere-als-hetero-ist-unnatürlich Attidüden oft mit alles-unter-16-sollte-an-Sex-gar-nicht-denken. Das heißt Kinder, die mit homophoben Vorurteilen aufwachsen müssen, dürften im Gegenzug oft nur diese kennen und wissen gar nicht, wofür "zwei Mütter" ein Anzeichen sind 


@Topic:
Ich persönlich wäre eigentlich für das genaue Gegenteil. Eine Angleichung der Ehe an andere Formen des Zusammenlebens. Die Ehe als staatliche Institution ist in meinen Augen nichts weiter, als ein Zeichen mangelnder Säkularisation dass zu erhöhten Belastungen der Gerichte und mehr Streit in eigentlich-nicht-mehr-Partnerschaften führt (weil diese trotzdem aus Finanzgründen zusammenbleiben) und zugleich alternative Lebensstile brandmarkt, gegen die objektiv nichts einzuwenden ist.
Im Spezialfall Adoptionen gilt imho immer noch, was ich auch schon im alten Thread sagte:
Die sexuelle Orientierung von Eltern ist egal, klassische Rollenbilder wollen wir angeblich überwinden und viele Kinder wachsen so oder so ohne Elternteil eines zweiten Geschlechtes auf. Ob zwei bestimmte Personen nun adoptionstauglich sind, ist somit eine vom Geschlecht dieser Personen vollkommen unabhängige Frage.


----------



## xpSyk (5. Juni 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX9omTm6iYs


Das sollte man sich anschauen! 
Und man will sich garnicht vorstellen, wie es einem Jugentlichen in der Schule (er)geht, wenn seine "Eltern" homosexuel sind.


----------



## Pagz (5. Juni 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Volker Pispers & Ga
> 
> Und man will sich garnicht vorstellen, wie es einem Jugentlichen in der Schule (er)geht, wenn seine "Eltern" homosexuel sind.



Sicherlich nicht schlechter als wenn das Kind in einem Heim aufwächst, was die Alternative zu gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern wäre


----------



## Ultramarinrot (5. Juni 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum und keine gebt-euren-Senf-dazu-und-verschwindet-wieder-Plattform
> (genaugenommen wird letzteres sogar als Spam eingestuft)




Wenn ich hier nen Thread aufmache wo ich die Meinung von Leuten hören will, dann dient dieser Thread dazu das die Leute ihre Meinung auch sagen können. Der Thread wurde zu diesem und zu keinem anderen Zweck erstellt. Unter anderem, weil mich die Meinung von jedem Einzelnen interessiert beginnt dieser Thread auch mit einer Umfrage. Ich halte auch niemandem davon ab hier in diesem Forum zu diskutieren, ich fordere die Leute nur dazu auf das an anderer Stelle zu tun. Aus folgenden zwei Gründen ist das auch notwendig: 

1. Wären die Meinungen der Personen die sich beteiligen nicht mehr überschaubar (man könnte also schwieriger sehen "ah ein User sieht es so, der andere so" weil sich die Meinungen einzelner tausendfach in den verschiedensten Ausformulierungen wiederholen würden) 

2. Würde der Thread wahrscheinlich ziemlich schnell gecloesed werden, weil er aus dem Ruder läuft. Es handelt sich nunmal um ein relativ brisantes Thema. 


Wir können das ja gerne noch weiter diskutieren, da es sich ja um ein Diskussionsforum handelt. Mir wäre es allerdings lieber das an anderer Stelle zu tun 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Topic:
> Ich persönlich wäre eigentlich für das genaue Gegenteil. Eine Angleichung der Ehe an andere Formen des Zusammenlebens. Die Ehe als staatliche Institution ist in meinen Augen nichts weiter, als ein Zeichen mangelnder Säkularisation dass zu erhöhten Belastungen der Gerichte und mehr Streit in eigentlich-nicht-mehr-Partnerschaften führt (weil diese trotzdem aus Finanzgründen zusammenbleiben) und zugleich alternative Lebensstile brandmarkt, gegen die objektiv nichts einzuwenden ist.
> Im Spezialfall Adoptionen gilt imho immer noch, was ich auch schon im alten Thread sagte:
> Die sexuelle Orientierung von Eltern ist egal, klassische Rollenbilder wollen wir angeblich überwinden und viele Kinder wachsen so oder so ohne Elternteil eines zweiten Geschlechtes auf. Ob zwei bestimmte Personen nun adoptionstauglich sind, ist somit eine vom Geschlecht dieser Personen vollkommen unabhängige Frage.


 



Schön das du trotzdem noch deine persönliche Meinung beigesteuert hast


----------



## Anticrist (6. Juni 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Volker Pispers & Ga
> 
> 
> Das sollte man sich anschauen!
> Und man will sich garnicht vorstellen, wie es einem Jugentlichen in der Schule (er)geht, wenn seine "Eltern" homosexuel sind.


 
Ja, wenn die intolleranz anderer der Maßstab wäre, dürfte ich nicht mit meiner Freundin zusammenleben (siehe Foto) .. mein "Negerbaby" von Tochter müsste ich auch wieder abschaffen
Meine lesbische Arbeitskollegin meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser und jede Form von farbiger Kleidung aus meinem Schrank verbannen..
und ich hoffe nicht das jemals jemand auf die Idee kommt mit grünen, pinken oder blauen Haaren auf die Straße zu gehen 

Mit der selben Begründung könnte man auch die Segregation von Behinderten an normalen Schulen verteidigen, obwohl nachgewiesen ist, dass sich dies positiv auf die Kinder selbst und auch alle anderen Schüler auswirkt - da diese entstigmatisiert werden.


----------



## Supeq (6. Juni 2013)

Homoehe, natürlich.
Aber für Adoption ist die Gesellschaft leider noch nicht bereit. Schon jetzt ist Mobbing ein großes Thema in den Schulen, da muss man nicht noch zusätzlich Öl ins Feuer kippen! So leid es mir für potentielle Eltern tut^^


----------



## RAMTrinity (23. Juni 2013)

Homoehe okay. Aber bitte keine Adoption


----------

